# Customs agency dogs sniff out marijuana delivery



## NewbieG (Nov 13, 2007)

how can they get him in trouble for this? he could have now known that it was drugs? I think he's going to get off on reasonable doubt or something


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 13, 2007)

i wish they would just leave us stoners alone


----------

